# Old barn



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

15 3/4 x 1 3/4 ambrosia maple platter, with a bit of burl. Thought the way the grain ran, and the knot being there. That it sorta looked ( at least to me) like the sun was going down and the sky was getting darker. So i thought it needed a old barn sitting out there in the middle of no where.:) 
Steve

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2015)

Okay now that is just *AWESOME*. I try not to overuse that word but here it is appropriate. Very cool Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 9, 2015)

The creativity on that is awesome! And yes I see it also! Lol

I've really gotta kick my wife in the arse and get her using her pyro kit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 9, 2015)

Steve, as I commented over in WTU, this is a super piece. I got lost with the rim details and knockout piece of wood before seeing the subtlety of that fantastic barn image. A piece like this will evoke a lot of positive vibes from folks...fantastic job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome is diffently what this is!!!!! Great job!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2015)

Nicely done, Steve ... the swirling grain reminds me of this painting

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2015)

Steve - Beautiful piece!. I like the grain and the barn, but I am more impressed with how much contour and finesse you got in 1/2" vertical inch at best. (Thickness of the rim) Truly impressive piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

beautiful maple piece barry I mean steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2015)

Nothing short of museum quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> beautiful maple piece barry


Well dave thanks even if my name is Steve not Berry


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Well dave thanks even if my name is Steve not Berry


lol wrong glasses

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol wrong glasses


Beer goggles, lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Beer goggles, lol.


lol old age have not touched booze in 3 years 6 months and 4 days . don't miss that stuff sweet tea for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol old age have not touched booze in 3 years 6 months and 4 days . don't miss that stuff sweet tea for me


I think it's been 19 years for me, sweet tea and coffee for me too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 9, 2015)

25 years for me, no sweet tea, just those nasty old Cokes for me. :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 9, 2015)

Steve, that is without a doubt one of the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen! The platter would be spectacular without the barn scene, but with it, oh man.............. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 9, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> 15 3/4 x 1 3/4 ambrosia maple platter, with a bit of burl. Thought the way the grain ran, and the knot being there. That it sorta looked ( at least to me) like the sun was going down and the sky was getting darker. So i thought it needed a old barn sitting out there in the middle of no where.:)
> Steve
> 
> View attachment 80444


I swear that the figure below the barn looks like a wavy field and the rim figure below that looks like a close-up perspective of grass blowing in the wind. Just fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I swear that the figure below the barn looks like a wavy field and the rim figure below that looks like a close-up perspective of grass blowing in the wind. Just fantastic.


You're right -- and this part looks like a farm laborer out in the field ...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2015)

I like everything about it Steve! Great job working the figure of the wood into your picture...


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 9, 2015)

Watch out, Steve, MS might give you a hard time about multiple forum posting! 

You know what I think of this platter. I don't need to shove my nose any more up your butt...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 10, 2015)

THAT, my friend is BEAUTIFUL!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 10, 2015)

Beautiful work, Steve.
Just everything about it is great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 11, 2015)

Well not sure if i'm required to post this, but thought i would just to be safe.:) @GeorgeS reached out to me via pm, about buying this. Wasn't looking to sell it, as i hope to get enough stuff together for a craft show next month. But we came to a agreement and it is now going to him. Thanks man will get it boxed up and sent out most likely Sat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Well not sure if i'm required to post this, but thought i would just to be safe.:) @GeorgeS reached out to me via pm, about buying this. Wasn't looking to sell it, as i hope to get enough stuff together for a craft show next month. But we came to a agreement and it is now going to him. Thanks man will get it boxed up and sent out most likely Sat.





DAMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought about messaging you to see if you would sell it, but didn't. Awesome score George!!!!!

Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 11, 2015)

Tony said:


> DAMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I thought about messaging you to see if you would sell it, but didn't. Awesome score George!!!!!
> 
> Tony


Tony never even crossed my mind that someone here would want it. O well it's only wood.LOL


----------



## Tony (Jun 11, 2015)

@steve bellinger , it is only wood but you did a spectacular job of picking out the perfect piece, using it to it's full potential and however you did the cabin, that was spot on!!! If you could somehow replicate that piece, let me know!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 11, 2015)

I was definitely in the right place at the right time for once! Just because we're wood workers shouldn't mean we aren't interested in owning someone else's work. I love collecting nice pieces and that one is no exception! Thanks so much Steve for selling it to me! My oldest already claimed dibs on it when I'm gone, little sh!t!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mabren2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful! Everything about it looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2015)

Very cool piece Steve....nicely done....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 16, 2015)

Steve your package was waiting for me when I got home today and it's a beautiful piece indeed! Thank you so much!


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 17, 2015)

Well glad it made it in one piece.


----------

